

2 years of graphic designing - vlasta2
http://www.sireasgallery.com/icon-gallery

======
victorbstan
Why is this on HN?

~~~
jameswyse
So we can party like it's the 90s again?

------
jameswyse
do people still download cursors? I'm genuinely curious..

~~~
vlasta2
yes, kids download them a lot

